# KoFXIII



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2010)

Website 
Some pics 

This KoF will be defined by whether or not Athena is a fatty.

It looks better than 12 since they didn't zoom in on the sprites and the gameplay changes do look nice. However SNK is goddamn horrible so I have no hype in this until I see some reviews. Also can Rock finally show up in a goddamn KoF game already goddammit and no the 3D turd doesn't count.


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 2, 2010)

XI is still the latest KOF I can actually play.
This one looks nice, but XII looked nice too.

Also why don't you like Maximum Impact? They're hilarious. Bad, yes, but also hilarious. And the second one lets half the cast dress up as furries. Lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2010)

doublezingo said:


> Also why don't you like Maximum Impact? They're hilarious. Bad, yes, but also hilarious. And the second one lets half the cast dress up as furries. Lol.








Fursuiting is bad.

And so is Maximum Impact.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 2, 2010)

Yep. It's what they should've done with XII alright.
You know, instead of just releasing a game that was 1/3rd the way done.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 3, 2010)

KoF, removing manliness in fighting games one character at the time.

It's like BlazBlue, only less subtle.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> KoF, removing manliness in fighting games one character at the time.
> 
> It's like BlazBlue, only less subtle.


This, 

My God, Duo lon looks so goddamn retarded.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 3, 2010)

Raiden's plenty manly.

I'm kinda expecting the last team to be Garou. Kinda hoping.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh that wacky SNK!


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh that wacky SNK!



i.... i cant look away!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

At least SNK actually animated her.






Athena's default loop is her just standing there completely statueseque in the wind and being like "oh, I guess I'm supposed to lightly bounce off my calf muscles at _some_ point seeing as how I'm in a modern fighting game and everything."

Plus, Fathena looks fat.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, they look horrible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

Was Yuri always a semi-loliblob? etc.

http://game.watch.impress.co.jp/video/gmw/docs/359/708/html/kofm.flv.html 

I think I see drill hair.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2010)

:3c

Hey wait why is Mature in this game didn't she die



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> KoF, removing manliness in fighting games one character at the time.
> 
> It's like BlazBlue, only less subtle.



Except for Ralph and Clark, who are now on steroids.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 11, 2010)

Why can't they just maintain a quality Athena sprite?


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 12, 2010)

I think SNK suffers from the same mental illness that had them release the laughably overpriced AES home system, the Neo Geo CD with those rage-causing load times and the stillborn, yet still well done Pocket Color.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2010)

Bam

The website got updated.

Lol Vice.


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

Yay, they brought K' back! Love to music on the website too.


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Bam
> 
> The website got updated.
> 
> Lol Vice.



I am pretty sure that she and Mature got killed, I am so confused ):


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

THEY ARE ZOMBIES!!!!!


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> THEY ARE ZOMBIES!!!!!



AWESOME


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2010)

GUESS WHAT GUYS!


.....


RUGAL IS ALIVE!


..... 


AGAIN!

ISN'T THAT FUNNY???


----------



## Horrorshow (May 1, 2010)

They added K', so the game is worth buying now. 

Wish they would've not added Hwa Jin. It's the same exact sprite as Joe with a different head. :|


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2010)

So everyone but K' looks like crap, Why is that?


----------



## Foxstar (May 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> GUESS WHAT GUYS!
> 
> 
> .....
> ...



He won't stay dead any better then M.Bison.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> He won't stay dead any better then M.Bison.


Uh, M.Bison died after SFII.

Along with Cammy?


----------



## Foxstar (May 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, M.Bison died after SFII.
> 
> Along with Cammy?



Didn't he possess Rose's body and return?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Didn't he possess Rose's body and return?


 Wasn't that Cammy?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 3, 2010)

Um no.

SFII Bison used Rose's body. After being revived, Rose's body returned to her control.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2010)

http://game.snkplaymore.co.jp/official/kof-xiii/character/ 

Maxima confirmed.

3rd's probably Kula.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2010)

Game is out in Japan now.

Final boss is Saiki, Like we all knew it would be but well see for your self.
http://livedoor.2.blogimg.jp/minematsurie/imgs/1/0/1087a3b8.jpg 
http://livedoor.2.blogimg.jp/minematsurie/imgs/b/2/b20e7033.jpg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGs5SSrTrqg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSqISeeC_oA 

Also, The game does have alternate outfits 

http://www.mmcafe.com/cgi-bin/imageboard/file/zoro-andy.jpg 
http://www.mmcafe.com/cgi-bin/imageboard/file/karate.jpg
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/5074/2j43fix.jpg 
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/5955/34yz4f8.jpg 
I heard Terry has his MotW outfit, But we'll see. 

Apparently there is a team garou that shows up in a few endings (Hotaru, B.Jenet and Kevin)


----------

